# 87 z31 Clutch interlock for starter



## DonR (Aug 2, 2008)

My daughter has a 1987 300zx, manual transmission, non turbo. She had been driving the car for several days with no problem. Then she came out and the starter would not turn over with the clutch depressed. She had to have the car towed home. I purchase a Haynes manual for the car and started trouble shooting. 

I was basically chasing my tail around the wiring diagram when I noticed the floor mat was shifted forward and the clutch when depressed was hitting the mat. I moved the mat back, depressed the clutch to the floor and the car started immediately.

The clutch safety switch operates as the clutch begins its travel and appears to be to disable the cruise control when the clutch is depressed.

Question: What is engaged at the end of the travel when the clutch is fully depressed. I have looked at the wiring diagrams in the Haynes manual and nothing seems to jump out at me. I have looked around the car and don't see anything that looks like a switch. 

Would like any information on the operation of the switch and its location.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

look on the pedal. there is a rubber stopper. look on the car. there is a switch. when the stopper hits the switch, it completes a circuit. the Haynes manual is crap for year to year details. it was made in the mid 80s before the later models came out and changes were made. it's good for major repairs, but they miss a few details like this.


----------

